# Heather's Diet- I have questions



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello All,I have been trying Heather's diet (www....com). I think the fiber thing is really helping me, but I was wondering if anyone else has found that some of her "trigger" foods don't bother you. I don't see why I can't eat yogurt if it doesn't bother me or why I can't eat a slice of cheese if it never bothered me. I am new to this whole IBS thing, but I thought that what are triggers for one person might not be at all for someone else. Does this make sense to anyone, or do you think I really should try to follow these tips no matter what? Let me know what you think.Thanks!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 9, 2004)

The foods on the list of trigger foods are possible (likely) triggers. Not everyone is as sensitive to individual foods as other people. If you want to be completely safe then avoid all of the trigger foods, otherwise you can experiment to see what affects you. I though that I was okay with dairy (w/ Lactaid), but I decided to cut them out and noticed a significant decrease in gas.


----------



## Katrina (Jan 13, 2005)

A everyone is different I tihnk you need to avoid all the trigger foods and then slowly one at a time add them back in to see which ones bother you.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I agree! Try to avoid them all and keep a food diary as you add new foods in. For instance, Heather recommends no alcohol, caffeine, dairy, etc. I don't eat ANY dairy, I avoid red meats and fatty foods, but I drink like a fish. And I drink Diet Coke and eat sald too.


----------

